# Home Testing Strips - what is SG (specific gravity)?



## Carina1962 (Nov 30, 2016)

I buy these online and tend to test once a week to check for urine infection, protein and other things.   I did notice on my last strip that the SG (specific gravity) was not the colour it should have been on the example bar.  What is this and should I worry?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 30, 2016)

Specific gravity is otherwise known as urine density. Urine can be more dense than normal if you are dehydrated or unwell.

The higher the specific gravity, the more unwell or dehydrated you may be. Do you have any other health problems aside from diabetes?


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 30, 2016)

Yes I have a lot of health issues.  Does it have anything to do with kidneys?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 1, 2016)

Well yes Carina - in that your kidneys normally filter out all the unwanted stuff - but certain unwanted things eg protein or glucose - it can't handle so it just passes em out in the pee.   So if there's owt that shouldn't be there in your urine - sooner or later it will affect the health of your kidneys.  Certain specific things can actually indicate that your kidneys themselves are not well - but I can't be specific here as it's not an area I've needed to study in depth.


----------



## Carina1962 (Dec 2, 2016)

All my previous diabetic reviews have shown all ok with my kidneys, it's just these home testing strips I've bought show up the higher colour range for the SG (specific gravity).  I'll mention this to the GP but I'm sure they'll say that they are not as reliable a test as the ones done by the doctors.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 2, 2016)

You should see your doctor @carina62, you may have a UTI.


----------



## Carina1962 (Dec 7, 2016)

I've just got over a UTI so I don't think it's that plus I know when I've got a UTI.  I'll just do a re-test and see what it shows up.


----------

